# How Do You Total A Vehicle Without Scratching The Outside?



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

[FONT=Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica, FreeSans, sans-serif]There are no scratches on the outside of this car, but the vehicle is totalled ![/FONT]










A man in Waterton Park, (south of Calgary), came out to find the inside of his 18 month old Toyota Sequoia trashed.











A grizzly bear had somehow got a door open. Once inside it got trapped when the door shut behind him, probably by the wind.











The Toyota was the Platinum edition, all the door panels were ripped off, the head-liner torn to pieces, all headrests, the leather seats, the dash shredded. The steering column was twisted Sideways. Two of the six airbags went off, the other four the bear ripped to pieces.











You can imagine a trapped grizzly being hit with an airbag in an enclosed space! He must have figured he was in for the fight of his life, and by the looks of this car, he won the fight.











When the bear ripped off the door panels he also clawed all the wiring harnesses out. Toyota figures every wire he pulled or clawed at resulted in alarm bells, voices or sparks.











The head mechanic at Calgary Toyota doubted if they had the expertise to put this vehicle back together, even if they had enough parts to do it. And, to add insult to injury, the bear took a big Dump in the back of the SUV . . . and then broke out the rear window. (So a bear dosen't always dump in the woods.)
Fish and wildlife officers have inspected the damage and figure it was a 3 year old Grizzly.
The vehicle has been written off by the insurance company. The cost of this fully optioned vehicle new was over $70,000, and they stopped counting the repair costs at $60,000 plus.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Unbelievable.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Holy shit! Thats insane.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Look at the bright side. There's one huge bear that will never go near a car again!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Are "bear attacks" covered by most insurance policies?


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

A friend of mine was working in Toronto back years ago. He was wearing a suit jacket because he managed a club and was walking along the street on his way to work. Two dudes drove past and one of them threw a hotdog at him, hit him in the shoulder and left a big mustard smudge on the jacket & they laughed their heads off & continued up the street. He got a good look at the little truck they were driving but went up to a couple of cops who were right there and said "did you se that? They threw a hotdog at me. Look at that!" pointing at the mustard smudge. The cops just looked at him and said "was it good?"

He said "You aren't going to do anything about it?" and the cops just shrugged. He said "Fine. I will then." So he jumps on the bus to get to the club and sure enough, there's the little truck pulled in to a laundromat on his way to the club. When he gets to the club he says to his big buddy who is a bouncer at the club "come with me" and he grabs one of the huge commercial/restaurant containers of mustard from the kitchen. He and the bouncer head to the laundromat.

He fills in the bouncer on what happened earlier and he walks into the laundromat and says "whose truck is this parked outside?" and nobody answers but he sees the two dudes near the back and approaches them. "That's your truck isn't it? Remember me?" and invites them to go outside "come out here for a minute" and the guys follow behind him at some distance. By the time they get outside he has the mustard and he's got the cover off so while standing at the driver's side open window of the truck he starts pounding the mustard at the dash as if he were dousing a campfire with a bucket of water. 

One of the guys yells "Hey, you can't do that!!" and my buddy says "yeah? Who is going to stop me?" as the big bouncer is standing there. My buddy told me the bouncer was a massive individual and the two guys did nothing. So he says "I thought so" and proceeds to go back and finish the mustard job on the interior of the truck.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Kinda' reminds me of what our van would look like after a month on the road playing 6 nighters in northern Ontario in the middle of winter.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Krelf said:


> Look at the bright side. There's one huge bear that will never go near a car again!


Likely not but I'm sure the owner of that SUV wished the bear would have learned that lesson on someone else's vehicle.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Where's the link to that so I can share it?


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> Likely not but I'm sure the owner of that SUV wished the bear would have learned that lesson on someone else's vehicle.





I'm sure the insurance company wishes that anyway.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

At least the airbag didn't go off.


----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

I can't imagine the look on someone's face as they surveyed the damage, only to come across a giant bear crap... Is this some kind of hate crime? WTF??? lol


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> At least the airbag didn't go off.


yeah it did,look again .

musta freaked an already pissed off bear and put him over the edge

if only it was caught on video


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> Where's the link to that so I can share it?


Google the heading or PM me your email address and I'll send it to you.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bubb said:


> yeah it did,look again .
> 
> musta freaked an already @#!*% off bear and put him over the edge
> 
> if only it was caught on video


Yes, two went off and four of them the bear ripped apart. It must have been terrifying for the bear but very satisfying when he finally got out.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I was going to say the answer is to take it to SGI.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow---remind me to close the doors when I'm out of the city...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

dcole said:


> I was going to say the answer is to take it to SGI.


Who is SGI?


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> Who is SGI?


Saskatchewan Government Insurance

You hear the odd story around here of a car written of because the front bumper got punched in or something silly like that. Usually happens to an old Ford Tempo where the repair is worth more than the car.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

imagine that bein your car. only when you walk up, it's right at the point where the bear is really freakin out. i would move outta there so fast it would look like a cartoon.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Google the heading or PM me your email address and I'll send it to you.


Inbox is full until I get another membership. I'll google!


----------

